# Riversun - The Forests



## Riversun

Hi everybody...I come from Vietnam, because k fluent in English, so this article if difficult to understand for everyone ignored, thank you.
To the world of aquatic life, truly mesmerized by the beauty of trees, fish, shrimp (what is love, take damage), but because of work, and the reasons should own up to right now passion love the shrimp have not done, the select things yet to play, and suitable to their circumstances, to love nature and take the tree, that why Riversun 'Forest life
Tank 90x45x45 cm
Lights 39w x 4 (2 x 12.000K ball, 1 x 10.000K, 1 x 6.500K)
Suptract: JBL Florapol 700g + 18L New ADA aquasoil + Old Sea Mud Powder
Filter: Atman DF1300 + Eihem 2215 full ceramic ring
Co2: 2 drops / second.
Finally, rocks, woods, moss, ferns, wax, Bucephalandra.

First up layout









Add suptracts, laying stone, more driftwood to see how









additional 1 little stone columns moss, and forced moss on driftwood









finally into the water, still will continue to edit and update, looking forward to sincere suggestions from you, thanks for viewing:smile:


----------



## junglefowl

He is using google translator, kinda hard to understand.
Btw, the tank started great, we need more pictures...
I think you can arrange those small woods in the back to make the depth for your forest...


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I love these tanks that look like trees in a forest, the perspective can be so nice. I also really like the way the rocks have been placed. I hope the slight language barrier doesn't keep him from posting more! I am really enjoying how many international posts we are starting to see.

Looking forward to seeing more of this tank


----------



## Riversun

@ junglefowl: thanks brother, tank will edit more in the future.
@ Driftwoodhunter: I am really very happy to receive your welcome, that the language barrier makes it difficult for you to understand what I want to express. but one thing that can not be prevented, it is the love of aquatic life of all of us, it is the path led me to your forum, aquatic lovers. hope we can share with each other more, I will try to update more to share with you all, thank you very much.


----------



## Riversun

updated my tanks after being filled with water


















after filling the tank, I noticed the background slightly lower, maybe I need to promote a higher background.
some small driftwood branches seem equal, I would find more driftwood to rearrange


----------



## ChadRamsey

wow, very nice start. i love it


----------



## sumer

Awesome start. This surely seems like "award winning" material


----------



## Riversun

Thanks Chadramsey, sumer.
I just added the ferns and anubias, feels like not to be satisfied


----------



## MiniFishRoom

Nice!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Very nice! I was just thinking how nice it was to see "fallen" wood on the rocks - like real trees and limbs fall in the woods. When you put the plants on them the forest came alive. Love it!


----------



## Riversun




----------



## mahko

Creative design. Looks like one of the entries in IAPLC a few years ago. Looking forward to see future growth.


----------



## junglefowl

The tank is getting better and better everyday...I wish the stream would look more visible a little bit more in the back.
I know he got a bunch of bucep plants waiting to put in there, it will be unique!!!


----------



## zoragen

Love it!


----------



## Riversun

update, I have slightly modified for my tank, the higher the back, adjust the stream, adding driftwood.

Before









After


















Thanks for view


----------



## junglefowl

I look at your tank like: Damn!!! I just wanna redo my tank...wow
It is A real forest...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Joanstone

That is so cool and unique. I really like it, keep the photos coming!


----------



## Riversun

@ Junglefowl: that's just the beginning, I did a lot of plant to add to my tank, then to the real forest.
someday you will do more than this, brother

@ Joanstone: thank you, I will try to update my tank in the next


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I think the changes are fantastic - I really want to try something like this now, too! Your tank is very beautiful roud:

It is so real looking to me, I just had to share a photo I took - your tank reminded me of it right away, that's how good your scape is; 

The first pic is how I edited it into sepia, but I'm also including the original. I think the pic and your tank are very similar! You've got the whole perspective and angles of the forest going on - so nice :thumbsup:









and the real colors;


----------



## sepulvd

Beautiful tank.


----------



## jester56

Your tank is really nice! Please keep posting updates!


----------



## RWaters

That looks great! You're very talented. Do you plan to add fish or shrimp?


----------



## Minja

Awesome work


----------



## tribune1234

Whats in those mesh bags. Is it riccia? I can't tell what they are for.


----------



## junglefowl

tribune1234 said:


> Whats in those mesh bags. Is it riccia? I can't tell what they are for.


Definitely moss...I think he is using either minitaiwan moss or weeping moss


----------



## tithra

what a cool aqua scape! It's very unique


----------



## Captivate05

OMG! I _LOVE _THIS!! Seriously, I think I'm going to attempt something like this with my 10g. Not sure where that tank will go, but I *have* to do something like this...


----------



## f8puffy

simply amazing...


----------



## WestHaven

It looks great!


----------



## Saxtonhill

Wow! I love the subtle changes of texture in the substrate and pebbles! Thank you for posting the progression from placing the driftwood and rocks and underlying structures before setting the substrate and pebbles. I am getting quite an education here. Thank you!


----------



## karce87

Very nice tank . Chúc mừng!


----------



## MABJ

Very very nice. It will take some resolve to get that where you want it!


----------



## Adamson

Sorry for my lack of knowledge, but what is in the mesh bags? Is that the moss forced on rocks?


----------



## Riversun




----------



## junglefowl

Wow hoh!!! Some new anubias coffee added...and the water is getting clearer from the previous update...im so proud brother!!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

This is such an inspirational tank - I truly feel I am hiking in a forest!


----------



## Riversun

Thanks everyone to see and enthusiastic support for my tank, I'm very happy because of this. My current tank is having algae issues, so it is not updated, and did not change much. after my tank was really good, I'm going to plant more types of Anubias, bucephalandra.
@ Karce87: Bạn là người Việt Nam ah, rất vui khi được giao lưu với bạn, hiện bạn đang sống ở đâu, thanks.
@ Adamson: I using minitaiwan moss on pebbles, then take the bag mesh fixed to moss, then the moss will grow stone mask and mesh bags. Thanks
@ Junglefowl: Anubias coffee and Anubias crown, I took them out because the leaves are too big, does not fit the layout, I will make one of the few small trees to supplement accordingly.
@ Driftwoodhunter: Thank you, I have seen your pictures of forests, it reminds me a lot of emotion, hope I will have more ideas to complete my tank more


----------



## vhnam0084

Ôi..sâu hun hút rồi đó a..nhưng chất lượng nước vẫn chưa ok phải ko a


----------



## junglefowl

vhnam0084 said:


> Ôi..sâu hun hút rồi đó a..nhưng chất lượng nước vẫn chưa ok phải ko a


Anh vhnam cung len day roi ah...


----------



## vhnam0084

junglefowl said:


> Anh vhnam cung len day roi ah...


hehe..lên đây rùi..mà cũng post hồ luôn rùi :flick:


----------



## plantedtankfan

Bạn định nui loại cá nào ở trong hồ đó?


----------



## Riversun

@ plantedtankfan: Wow, không ngờ lên đây cũng có nhiều người VN, rất vui đc biết bạn, hồ mình sau này sẽ nuôi tép red cherry, cá Otto, Panda Loach, tép Yamato, ốc Nerite, ốc Asassin
(@ Plantedtankfan: Wow, did not expect to have many Vietnamese people there, nice to know you, my tank will then Red Cherry Shrimp, Otto, Panda Loach, Yamato Shrimp, Nerite snail and Asassin snail)


----------



## ACFishTank

Great job! Can't wait to see its progression!


----------



## Desyx

Absolutely amazing. Love it. Hope my finished product looks as complete as yours


----------



## plantedtankfan

Riversun said:


> @ plantedtankfan: Wow, không ngờ lên đây cũng có nhiều người VN, rất vui đc biết bạn, hồ mình sau này sẽ nuôi tép red cherry, cá Otto, Panda Loach, tép Yamato, ốc Nerite, ốc Asassin
> (@ Plantedtankfan: Wow, did not expect to have many Vietnamese people there, nice to know you, my tank will then Red Cherry Shrimp, Otto, Panda Loach, Yamato Shrimp, Nerite snail and Asassin snail)


Bạn nên nuôi một thêm một đàn cá Tetra. Nhìn đã mắt lắm.


----------



## jake10

What size tank is that?


----------



## junglefowl

jake10 said:


> What size tank is that?


Read from the beginning man!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JerSaint

Love it! Great looking tank!


----------



## CoffeeLove

Holy cow. I can't tell if I'm looking at a tank or an actual forest! Simply amazing.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riversun

Thank you for my favorite tank, my tank is struggling with algae, I have added Molly fish, Yamato Shrimp and Otto, hope algae will end, then I planted more other plants.

New pics


----------



## vhnam0084

Hihi..e đã hỏi mà hình như cũng nói ko rõ đây có phải tảo nâu không..E nghĩ có thể do dinh dưỡng của nền mới..tạm thời thay nước và sử dụng cá mún thôi a à..Hồ a coi live vẫn thích hơn nhiều


----------



## junglefowl

Yeah...black and white...
Floating plants will help a lot with the algae...


----------



## Riversun




----------



## junglefowl

Riversun said:


>


This picture makes me wanna do a nano tank with this style...beautiful
It's alive...the mesh bags moss turn into moss ball(even better)...looks great...I bet in another week or 2 you have to trim those moss trees...


----------



## Nanoful

Humm! Nice, I didn't know this is in vn... But I guess everything can happen and have in my wonderful home town, keep up the artist work :thumbsup:


----------



## Riversun

junglefowl said:


> This picture makes me wanna do a nano tank with this style...beautiful
> It's alive...the mesh bags moss turn into moss ball(even better)...looks great...I bet in another week or 2 you have to trim those moss trees...


Do what you love, brother.To have one as good as the tank, you first take up the idea, choose the appropriate rocks and woods, then the job will be easier.
Good success, I hope to see your real nice one tank.


Nanoful said:


> Humm! Nice, I didn't know this is in vn... But I guess everything can happen and have in my wonderful home town, keep up the artist work :thumbsup:


Thanks...:smile:


----------



## junglefowl

Nanoful said:


> Humm! Nice, I didn't know this is in vn... But I guess everything can happen and have in my wonderful home town, keep up the artist work :thumbsup:


Riversun lives in Saigon...is it your hometown Nanoful?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

dep qua!


----------



## amajoh

WOW again. So inspirational.


----------



## jake10

junglefowl said:


> Read from the beginning man!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Wow I just skipped that little sentence over. My bad...


----------



## P015

Aquascape looks amazing!! Nice work!!


----------



## abc

wow! would love to see an update when everything has grown out and the plants are thriving


----------



## Nanoful

yeah... that is where i came from lol


----------



## AlanLe

Tank cua anh rat dep. xin hoi lam cach nao de bao quan may cai plant de cho no moc tot?


----------



## chubky

awesome tank!!


----------



## pirayaman

Looks great


----------



## Riversun

Thanks all 


AlanLe said:


> Tank cua anh rat dep. xin hoi lam cach nao de bao quan may cai plant de cho no moc tot?


Để bảo quản cây cối thì trước tiên mình phải có 1 lớp phân nền để cung cấp dinh dưỡng cho cây, để cây mọc nhanh và phát triển đẹp thì cần chiếu sáng bằng đèn có độ Kevin trong khoảng 6.500K đến 10.000K, thêm hệ thống co2 khoảng 2-3 giọt 1 giây nữa thì tuyệt vời, lúc này chỉ việc ngồi chờ ngắm cây lên thôi e


----------



## AlanLe

Em cung rat thich aquascaping. Cung order may cai substrate, co2, dry fertilizer. Chac tuan sau moi bat dau duoc.


----------



## Riversun

AlanLe said:


> Em cung rat thich aquascaping. Cung order may cai substrate, co2, dry fertilizer. Chac tuan sau moi bat dau duoc.


Vậy thì chúc mừng e bước chân vào thế giới thuỷ sinh, nếu có gì cần thì pm cho a, a sẽ giúp cho..hii

(So welcome you step into the aquatic world, if there is anything you need, pm me, I will help .. hii)


----------



## !shadow!

What kind of rocks are those? they look very nice and also good job on the tank, looks very impressive.


----------



## Kinection

You truely are an artist. It's beautiful.


----------



## Riversun

Updated my tank after 3 weeks


----------



## junglefowl

Omg...your tank is so green...I can't even see those mesh bags anymore...


----------



## CoffeeLove

Beautiful

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Yes, very beautiful!


----------



## happi

*Riversun *

you scape is very creative, well put thoughts and efforts. well done :thumbsup:


----------



## ChadRamsey

im speeckless. Stunning!


----------



## tommypham

Hồ đẹp , very nice tank


----------



## Riversun

Thank you for compliments, I feel very happy. some new pictures:


----------



## sanj

Excellent forest scape. I love it.


----------



## NWA-Planted

Love the depth you have created in this tank gorgeous! Simply gorgeous!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## junglefowl

I feel like the forest is full of plants already. Did you put your Bucep in there yet???
(AG...cay trong hinh cuoi cung co phai la tieu thao ko? No xoe ra dep wa)


----------



## Riversun

junglefowl said:


> I feel like the forest is full of plants already. Did you put your Bucep in there yet???
> (AG...cay trong hinh cuoi cung co phai la tieu thao ko? No xoe ra dep wa)


My tank is still algae, and not really good can set Bucephalandra, I'll put it on when the tank is ready.plants in the last picture is Hygrophila pinnatifida, you can plant it below aquasoil, if you like it better or column it on fire, it will spread out and not grow up.The stronger the light, the leaves will become red.:icon_wink
(Cây này VN gọi là Liễu đỏ răng cưa Ấn Độ, G trồng xuống nền thì nó sẽ phát triễn mạnh và cao lên, đặc biệt G cột nó lên đá lũa như ráy thì nó lại chuyển sang mọc xòe ra, cây con bò lan ra, đẹp hơn trồng dưới nền, cây này thì ánh sáng càng mạnh lá sẽ đỏ rất đẹp, G search Hygrophila pinnatifida sẽ có thông tin cây này)


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Your tank is extraordinary! Very inspiring!! Wonderful work!!


----------



## Riversun




----------



## driftwoodhunter

Great depth and perspective!


----------



## the_great_white

this makes me want to break down my tank and start over......

Excellent work!!!


----------



## shift

your tank looks awesome! nice work.. I love the forest theme.


----------



## jbig

amazing tank!


----------



## Riversun

New pic


----------



## moto826

That's sweet I need to get more creative or invite you over and show me how lol 

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riversun




----------



## driftwoodhunter

Look how much it's grown in! It makes me want to go hiking with a camera - too bad it's 18 degrees out - lol This tank has such excellent visual depth. You may have told us already, but what moss did you use on the "trees" in the far back? They look just like pine trees now. :thumbsup:


----------



## junglefowl

Let me guess...xmas moss!!!


----------



## Kayla

Wow beautiful tank

Dep qua


----------



## Riversun

driftwoodhunter said:


> Look how much it's grown in! It makes me want to go hiking with a camera - too bad it's 18 degrees out - lol This tank has such excellent visual depth. You may have told us already, but what moss did you use on the "trees" in the far back? They look just like pine trees now. :thumbsup:


Thank you, it's Xmas moss.:smile:


junglefowl said:


> Let me guess...xmas moss!!!





Kayla said:


> Wow beautiful tank
> 
> Dep qua


Thanks:smile:


----------



## lamiskool

Very beautiful! It is one of my favorite tanks. Someday I will try and do this hopefully....I am also vietnamese but can not really read/write (only speak) it well so wont try typing anything haha


----------



## Green_Flash

Nice scape! This was inspired from the original Russian scape in the previous IAPLC yeah? 

where did you find that wood btw?


----------



## Riversun

Happy New Year 2013 ( The Tet in Vietnam)


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## Riversun

driftwoodhunter said:


> Happy New Year to you and your family!


Thank you very much


----------



## junglefowl

HAPPY LUNAR NEW YEAR!!! New year, new tank!!!


----------



## Green_Flash

Nice picture! Are you entering IAPLC this year?


----------



## Riversun

thank you, maybe I do not entering IAPLC , because my tank its not really excellent


----------



## Msheresy

This is amazing. This might be the most beautiful scape I've ever seen!


.........now to copy it...... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Riversun

Borneo Forest 






























































Thanks 4 view


----------



## EngineChauffer

Beautiful tank, fantastic job and well done! So glad you could share this with us. This is a great example of the internet allowing people worldwide to share an interest. Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Duck5003

Stunning work! Thanks for sharing


----------



## junglefowl

I haven't seen anybody do a better job on bucep plants aquascape like this. Really great work!!!


----------



## pianofish

Oh my goodness, the Bucephalandras!!! They are beautiful!


----------



## CTet

You have an amazing tank. Absolutely awesome!


----------



## rwong2k

wow awesome

thx for sharing


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lucubration

Wow, your tank is beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wesleh

Wow! That's a beautiful tank!


----------



## Riversun

Update 


















Thanks 4 view


----------



## wicca27

does the wood come out of the water or is the water right at the top of the wood


----------



## Jessicafish

I love it!! I hope I can create a tank just like your's one day!


----------



## Chrisinator

Simply stunning!


----------



## redeye

Awesome!


----------



## Riversun

wicca27 said:


> does the wood come out of the water or is the water right at the top of the wood


I realized this at the setup, but I have no other choice, because I take back what I have available, I will learn from experience in setup time later, thanks all


----------



## junglefowl

I think some of the DW come out of the water but not really much, but it still looks great.
One day I go back to Vietnam I will steal all of his plants...haha


----------



## Riversun

@junglefowl: You're welcome, young brother


----------



## Riversun

- Bucephalandra sp. Upper Theia.


















- Bucephalandra sp. Theia Brown


















- Bucephalandra sp. Theia 6


















- Bucephalandra sp. Theia 9


















Thanks 4 view


----------



## Em85

Wow your scape is AMAZING - Love it!


----------



## Blue Devereaux

This is one of the most gorgeous tanks I've ever seen. Thank you so much for sharing it. Cheers!


----------



## junglefowl

This tank should have participated in the IAPLC of this year...too bad he passed it.


----------



## LBathory

beautiful!


----------



## ua hua

I don't know how I missed this thread but outstanding job on a very difficult tank to pull off. How many different kinds of buce do you have in there?


----------



## Meganne

this tank is just splendid! Riversun you have created a magical slice of Mother Nature.
the only thing missing is a school of sparkling unique fish to finish off the fairly land feel you have captured


----------



## oliver77

So ugly tank. I dont know what to say


----------



## houseofcards

Very nice execution. We're you inspired by 2012 IAPLC #4 tank?


----------



## samee

Its amazing, all low light too right? I just love the darkness and depth. Love it! I really like the dense amazon type jungle scape.


----------



## becky3086

It is a absolutely lovely tank but I kind of miss all the green moss it had in the beginning.


----------



## Riversun

I just setup a new tank, the tank is 1 week old, still in the editing stage layout, hope people give me suggestions. thank you (I use Google translate).
60-36-36cm


----------



## du3ce

looks great what happened to your old tank?


----------



## junglefowl

du3ce said:


> looks great what happened to your old tank?


He still has it. I told him to put another topic for his new tank but he's afraid that his language skill and google translation will make him misunderstood the plantedtankers.
The new picture is just half of the whole tank. When we see the whole tank, it is beautiful. His projects amaze me!!!


----------



## Riversun

Thanks 4 view


----------



## Riversun

After 1 month


----------



## Green_Flash

that looks great


----------



## ua hua

Very nice. Amazing depth you have created.


----------



## rah-bop

So amazing! What kind of light are you using?


----------



## junglefowl

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Riversun

rah-bop said:


> So amazing! What kind of light are you using?


Thanks. I use 3 x 20watt T5HO.


----------



## waterfaller1

Wow...want to go back through this thread. Can we see the tank from the beginning again?
Awesome work.:icon_cool


----------



## Riversun

waterfaller1 said:


> Wow...want to go back through this thread. Can we see the tank from the beginning again?
> Awesome work.:icon_cool


----------



## Psiorian

Riversun said:


>


AMAZING! This is quite the scape!

Great work!

How did you get the rocks to stay like that? is there anything under it?

Any substrate? or just sand?


----------



## rah-bop

*Wow!!!* This is really inspiring!!


----------



## zetvi

Đẹp tuyênt vời anh ơi. Sau khi xem ngô trường thịnh xong em mới khám phá thêm về aquascaping của ng việt nam mình. Thật tự hào hehe. Em hiện đang ở mỹ, em bắt đầu nghịch từ bên này được 1 năm rồi. Sắp tới về vn cũng muốn làm cho ba em một bể, cho em thỉnh giáo làm quen hỏi anh dần về các dụng cụ kiếm ở việt nam nhé. Thanks a nhiều!


----------



## Riversun

Psiorian said:


> AMAZING! This is quite the scape!
> 
> Great work!
> 
> How did you get the rocks to stay like that? is there anything under it?
> 
> Any substrate? or just sand?


I use 9L ADA Amazonia.


zetvi said:


> Đẹp tuyênt vời anh ơi. Sau khi xem ngô trường thịnh xong em mới khám phá thêm về aquascaping của ng việt nam mình. Thật tự hào hehe. Em hiện đang ở mỹ, em bắt đầu nghịch từ bên này được 1 năm rồi. Sắp tới về vn cũng muốn làm cho ba em một bể, cho em thỉnh giáo làm quen hỏi anh dần về các dụng cụ kiếm ở việt nam nhé. Thanks a nhiều!


Hiện tại phong trào thuỷ sinh ở Việt Nam phát triển rất mạnh đó em, anh Ngô Trường Thịnh và Trần Hoàng Long là những cánh chim đầu đàn hướng mộ người tới gần hơn về aquascaping. 
Em ở bên Mỹ thì phụ kiện để chơi chắc k thiếu, chỉ có vật liệu như đá với lũa hình như khó tìm, a cũng có 1 người em trai bên Mỹ đang chơi và trồng cây, ươm rêu rất tốt đó em, đó là thành viên Junglefowl trên diễn đàn này.
E rành tiếng Việt thì vào các trang của Việt Nam mình để tham khảo thêm, mọi người giúp đỡ góp ý với nhau rất nhiệt tình như trang Aquabird hay trang Thuysinh.
Có dịp về Việt Nam thì a sẵn sàng giao lưu cùng em về thuỷ sinh, còn nguyên liệu thì ở VN rất dễ tìm, chắc chắn a sẽ giúp em tìm được. Thân


----------



## Riversun

Update


----------



## KribsDirect

Is that polyester filter floss on the rocks? What is that on top of it? Incredible scaping skills!


----------



## ryantube

Amazing pics. Consider coming from Vietnam. I wonder if this is only a hobby for high-income people there.


----------



## Riversun




----------



## MABJ

How do you keep it so trimmed? Are your hands always in there?


----------



## Jeremy550

Tank looks great. What kind of "trees" are on the sides
Of the tank? They look like bonsai trees


----------



## scotth

Incredible! Please tell me you will be entering in a contest this year!?


----------



## Riversun

MABJ said:


> How do you keep it so trimmed? Are your hands always in there?


I trimmed the moss once a month, use scissors to cut off the extra piece of moss to grow up before they grow


Jeremy550 said:


> Tank looks great. What kind of "trees" are on the sides
> Of the tank? They look like bonsai trees


Thank you, driftwood in the tank is one kind of tree roots, moss attached to driftwood in my thread, the rest is waiting moss grows, and trimming.










scotth said:


> Incredible! Please tell me you will be entering in a contest this year!?


Thanks, I think I'm not qualified entering in IAPLC, there are many people better than me 

Update


----------



## manishtata

such a B.E.A.U.T.Y!!!! Where did you use Wax in the scape... is it safe ? 

In one of previous pictures u have made a water fall effect. Can you share the secret how you have made it. 

Awesome work man! Kudos


----------



## andyl9063

Riversun said:


> I trimmed the moss once a month, use scissors to cut off the extra piece of moss to grow up before they grow
> 
> Thank you, driftwood in the tank is one kind of tree roots, moss attached to driftwood in my thread, the rest is waiting moss grows, and trimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I think I'm not qualified entering in IAPLC, there are many people better than me
> 
> Update


saying hi from the USA.
Great tank. I'm vietnamese as well!


----------



## raven_wilde

Riversun said:


> Thanks, I think I'm not qualified entering in IAPLC, there are many people better than me


I think if you keep working at it you'll be up to IAPLC standards in no time


----------



## tommypham

Very nice 
Đẹp quá Anh


----------



## pianofish

New picture of Borneo tank?? It is so beautiful!


----------



## skoram

Tank is beautiful. I've seen much worse in the IAPLC.


----------

